# Sad Day = a good day :) Help finding a good rom?



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my nexus on friday had it rooted by the end of the day. I was so pleased with it at first but then I realized my signal keeps dropping roughly every hour and I don't get 4g in areas where all 4g devices around me get 4g and even the 3g is not as strong as normal... any thoughts?

Edit: I got my nexus replaced and seems to fixed the issue now just to unlock root and flash a rom on there.. I had gummy on my last one but the bluetooth did work any suggestions?


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

Try a 404 rom or get a replacement Nexus. There are plenty of people who are not experiencing the same issue. There are also other posts on the same subject.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

DroidzFX said:


> Try a 404 rom or get a replacement Nexus. There are plenty of people who are not experiencing the same issue. There are also other posts on the same subject.


 I tried liquid, and it did it on there I am trying gummy to see if that works..


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

I would get a replacement Nexus then. Some people had similar issue and it required getting new phone.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

DroidzFX said:


> I would get a replacement Nexus then. Some people had similar issue and it required getting new phone.


 lets hope so because I really don't like that there isn't any development on the razr side really


----------



## Paradinglunatic (Feb 2, 2012)

No ROM will fix a radio issue as they do not have the radios added to them. Have you tried updating to the 4.0.4 radios? If trying different radios don't do the trick, get a replacement nexus.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

Paradinglunatic said:


> No ROM will fix a radio issue as they do not have the radios added to them. Have you tried updating to the 4.0.4 radios? If trying different radios don't do the trick, get a replacement nexus.


can you point me in a 4.0.4 radio?


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

karrb said:


> can you point me in a 4.0.4 radio?


Assuming you have a verizon nexus.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-vzwcwmbaseband-radio-galaxy-nexus-summary/


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

utcu said:


> Assuming you have a verizon nexus.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-nexus-summary/


Yes I do why thank you

- still flashing gummy to try it out

I have a strong feeling I might need to get another nexus


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Gummy is an amazing rom in my opinion. Kejar and the gang do some exceptional work. I'm running that with the ota 404 radios and everything is smooth as can be and battery life is great which is always a plus.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

utcu said:


> Gummy is an amazing rom in my opinion. Kejar and the gang do some exceptional work. I'm running that with the ota 404 radios and everything is smooth as can be and battery life is great which is always a plus.


 wish it didn't start with sound XD, everyone at my work looked at me


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

karrb said:


> wish it didn't start with sound XD, everyone at my work looked at me


And the sound comes back with every update. lol. The first time I heard it I jumped and almost knocked my mac off of my lap. Had the volume all the way up and put the phone on the nightstand next to my head while I let it boot up. My girlfriend loves it on her bionic though. She said sometimes she reboots just cause it makes her smile.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

utcu said:


> And the sound comes back with every update. lol. The first time I heard it I jumped and almost knocked my mac off of my lap. Had the volume all the way up and put the phone on the nightstand next to my head while I let it boot up. My girlfriend loves it on her bionic though. She said sometimes she reboots just cause it makes her smile.


 did you have problems with soft keys?


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

Still not as strong as the razr maxx I had was but still 4g


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

My wife has my old bionic and there are places where she gets a very weak 4G signal that I am stuck at 3G and my signal is never as good as hers. However 95% of the time when she has 4G I have 4G as well, just in some low lying out of the way spots (like the kids soccer fields) where she gets 4G and I don't.

Bottom line is going to be no matter what you do (ROM, radio or replacement) if you are comparing signals with a Motorola radio, Motorola will win every time. I deal with the 5% of the time to have it unlocked and be able to do whatever I want to my phone.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would say flash the newest 4.0.4 radios and see if the problem still persists and if so unroot and go to Verizon and get exchanged. Ever since I've flashed the new radios I have better signal be at least -10 dBm and I have strong 4g, but have never had a problem with dropping data not even from before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

replacement nexus.. most replacements work like a charm.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

k.electron said:


> replacement nexus.. most replacements work like a charm.


Basically what this guy said. Verizon gives very good replacement devices and if you have any problems with the replacement device they will replace those too. They are the xhibit of phone replacement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Basically what this guy said. Verizon gives very good replacement devices and if you have any problems with the replacement device they will replace those too. They are the xhibit of phone replacement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


hmm okay

but I still don't know, I might get the basic razr, save a hundred and be able to use pandora better....

my phone is pretty much my cars radio


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

karrb said:


> hmm okay
> 
> but I still don't know, I might get the basic razr, save a hundred and be able to use pandora better....
> 
> my phone is pretty much my cars radio


Let us know how the 4.0.4 radios work out.

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Let us know how the 4.0.4 radios work out.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


Doesn't seem to be doing much, it did put it into low 4g but that is about it..







still have like 12 days left maybe the incredible 4g will come out


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

... Just return your phone for another. There is like 30 threads on this issue.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Exchange for another I picked up 2 different razr's and both times didn't last more than a few days compared to nexus. Overall on Verizon can't be beat. I did notice an increase with 4.0.4 radios so I'm guessing your issue will be the device. Good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

agree with everyone on the replacement phone. i went through the same thing, the guy who put that batch together must have gone into work hungover or something...
just get it replaced  there is no way you can be happy going from a Nexus to the basic Razr, MAYBE the Maxx just b/c of battery life, but even then it's a stretch


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

does the nexus have hdmi out?


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

karrb said:


> does the nexus have hdmi out?


yes via MHL Adapter


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

ksuviper said:


> yes via MHL Adapter


does it charge it though?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://bit.ly/IEHL9r


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

My first nexus would drop 4g. Second (1st replacement) wouldn't even activate, even with 3 different sim cards. Third (2nd replacement) had bad banding and a purple tint to screen even with color editing. So my fourth (3rd replacement) is on the way and will be here today or tomorrow. If this one doesn't work I might throw down my hand and have them send me a razr maxxx. I love the nexus, but so many problems. And when I pay this much for a phone I want it to work. I'm not the average user, I'm a crackflasher and have tried everything to alleviate the problem and have new radios. Oh well... will report back once the next one gets here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

SimsDelt said:


> My first nexus would drop 4g. Second (1st replacement) wouldn't even activate, even with 3 different sim cards. Third (2nd replacement) had bad banding and a purple tint to screen even with color editing. So my fourth (3rd replacement) is on the way and will be here today or tomorrow. If this one doesn't work I might throw down my hand and have them send me a razr maxxx. I love the nexus, but so many problems. And when I pay this much for a phone I want it to work. I'm not the average user, I'm a crackflasher and have tried everything to alleviate the problem and have new radios. Oh well... will report back once the next one gets here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 you won't like the razr maxx if you like to flash then


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> http://bit.ly/IEHL9r


 I was wondering if it charged it as well or do I have to get this http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EDD-H1F8BEGSTA


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Regardless of what you read here, this is not a ROM or radio issue. This is a hardware issue and the only fix is to get a new phone. I had to replace my phone twice before I got one that didn't have this problem.

Good luck!


----------

